# Standard Breeder in Charleston?



## stephanielauger (Aug 30, 2010)

Can anyone reccomend a standard breeder in Charleston, or anywhere in the south? Preferably someone who has blacks...

I think I have the husband convinced that we are ready for another one... August is just over a year now, and the memory of the first few months may be fading a little! Good for him (he remembers the late nights, early mornings and not being able to travel) bad for me (I miss the puppy breath! and the snuggles of a sleepy puppy, and the so on and so forth)...


----------

